# What are the worst 7s, that you shouldn't buy?



## Brett89 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just write down any bad experiences with the worst or overpriced 7s... we can learn from other's mistakes


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 15, 2007)

those Ibanez copies that were on ebay... I dont have any other tip though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

IBanez GIO 7's and AX7221's. 
From what i hear the Jackson Kelly 7s are bad too.


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> From what i hear the Jackson Kelly 7s are bad too.



The only Jackson 7 that I've played that didn't totally suck was the COW.


----------



## Nats (Feb 15, 2007)

GIO


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> The only Jackson 7 that I've played that didn't totally suck was the COW.



I dunno, I liked your soloist a shitload.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2007)

bc rich import
ibanez rg (when it comes to overpriced)


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris said:


> I dunno, I liked your soloist a shitload.



I was just talking about guitars commercially available in the states. I'd put my Stars Soloist on about the same level as a COW7.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> The only Jackson 7 that I've played that didn't totally suck was the COW.



 I guess you didn't like mine.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> The only Jackson 7 that I've played that didn't totally suck was the COW.



The DX7 is horrid. The DR7, RR7, and KE7 (I assume, I've never played one) are decent, but were overpriced, and consequently sell for more than I feel they're worth (They should be in 7421 range - good build quality with crap hardware and pickups.)


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> I guess you didn't like mine.



I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> I guess you didn't like mine.



Yours don't count, because they're not production.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> Yours don't count, because they're not production.


o rly...


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> I guess you didn't like mine.





eaeolian said:


> I was going to say the same thing.





D-EJ915 said:


> o rly...









FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU, you're cool, FUCK YOU, I'm out.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> o rly...



Matt has three CS Jacksons. Bastard.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 15, 2007)

Tried a El-cheapo Galveston 7 string before. Almost exploded when I hit a B power chord..


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 15, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Matt has three CS Jacksons. Bastard.



Five, actually. Three are sevens, two are sixes.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 15, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> IBanez GIO 7's and AX7221's.
> From what i hear the Jackson Kelly 7s are bad too.



 I have an AX7221 

Where was sevenstring.org when I got it?


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Five, actually. Three are sevens, two are sixes.



Sorry, I was speaking of 7s. Technically, every USA Jackson you own is a CS, since there were no production models when your older two were made...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 15, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Sorry, I was speaking of 7s. Technically, every USA Jackson you own is a CS, since there were no production models when your older two were made...



True enough, they just were not called "Custom Shop" back then. It's hard to believe that the one RR is 22 years old now.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> True enough, they just were not called "Custom Shop" back then. It's hard to believe that the one RR is 22 years old now.



It looks like it's 122.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> True enough, they just were not called "Custom Shop" back then. It's hard to believe that the one RR is 22 years old now.



Man, that guitar is as old as i am!


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2007)

My Soloist just turned twenty this year. I think Mike's Dinky is right behind it.


----------



## siggy14 (Feb 15, 2007)

I really hope you are talking about a guitar!



noodles said:


> My Soloist just turned twenty this year. I think Mike's Dinky is right behind it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2007)

siggy14 said:


> I really hope you are talking about a guitar!


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> My Soloist just turned twenty this year. I think Mike's Dinky is right behind it.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 15, 2007)

siggy14 said:


> I really hope you are talking about a guitar!





Glad to see you fitting right in, Todd!


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

I played a Washburn 7 at a GC that was awful.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 15, 2007)

Anything with Schecter written on it 
     









I totally didn't mean that.


----------



## le_ackt (Feb 16, 2007)

yup , that washburn is shit , and stock 7321 is right behind it


----------



## Kotex (Feb 16, 2007)

I own the Wash 7 and the Ibby. Neither of which suck.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2007)

I didnt think the cheapo Washburn was bad.

Anyways this thread seems kind of negative but I guess I'll chime in with mine, the ones I really hate are the older Schecters, just very clunky and heavy and a dull sound to them. I also don't care for the Jacksons either (other than the COW). Or the korean Ibanez ones.


----------



## Naren (Feb 16, 2007)

The only ones I know of that I don't like are the Ibanez AXs (and they're pretty damn ugly too). I've heard the GIOs are bad, but I've never played one before.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 16, 2007)

i was shredding on a GIO a few minutes ago... it really depends on your playing ability. A GIO with new tuners and EMG's would own the shit out of the schecter blackjack


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 16, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> i was shredding on a GIO a few minutes ago... it really depends on your playing ability. A GIO with new tuners and EMG's would own the shit out of the schecter blackjack





We're talking about the quality of the instrument. sure it might play well, but its not gonna be nearly on par with the quality of a blackjack. A Gio is made with plywood, the construction is pretty substandard in general. A Blackjack is made from a real chunk of mahogany, has real pickups, real attention to detail, actual fretwork, etc. Playing ability has nothing to do with quality. I know people that can shred like motherfuckers on anything, but there's a reason why they dont play GIO's and 100$ epiphones.


----------



## Naren (Feb 16, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> i was shredding on a GIO a few minutes ago... it really depends on your playing ability. A GIO with new tuners and EMG's would own the shit out of the schecter blackjack



Metal Ken said it best: "Playing ability has nothing to do with quality." I have an Epiphone LP at my house in the US (I paid about $380-400 for it new before I modded it) with Seymour Duncan '59 pickups, a new nut, and several other modifications and it's not a bad guitar by any means, but it sounds puny - pathetic, really - compared to my Gibson LP or to my Ibanez RG1527 (with the Blaze Custom).


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 16, 2007)

This topic should be called - What is the worse 7 you shouldnt buy - and eastern europeans buy and are happy


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've play a lot of 7's and by far the worst is the first I owned, the Dean MLX7. If you want a guitar so neck heavy the headstock slams into the floor the second you let go of the neck with thin, muddy pickups, this is the guitar you want. I was glad to be shot of it. The Korean RG7321 I replaced it with was a damn good guitar once I changed the pickups.

Older Schecters are ok, but the new one's blow them away. My Blackjack is a really, really nice guitar. It's currently getting more play than my Universe.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 16, 2007)

le_ackt said:


> yup , that washburn is shit , and stock 7321 is right behind it



i wouldnt go that far


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Aaron said:


> i wouldnt go that far



I would


----------



## skinhead (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that Squier Stagemaster 7, OMG the pups are really shit, and sounds like shit. The only good think it's the inverted headstock.

Another "bad" 7 that i tried was the 7321, that guitar doesn't has definition! Talking with the stock pups.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 16, 2007)

Trust me, having owned a Squire Stagemaster 7 and an RG7321 as well they both shit all over the Dean MLX7.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 16, 2007)

le_ackt said:


> yup , that washburn is shit , and stock 7321 is right behind it



The Washburn I could believe, but I've played TONS of 7321s and all you need to do is give them a decent setup and some good pickups and they totally rip. Granted, the 76XX series is built better with better woods, but the 73XXs are pretty good guitars for the price.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 16, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> The Washburn I could believe, but I've played TONS of 7321s and all you need to do is give them a decent setup and some good pickups and they totally rip. Granted, the 76XX series is built better with better woods, but the 73XXs are pretty good guitars for the price.



Yeah, that's my impression of them, too - for $500 (if you shop smart) by the time you're done, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the squier, i agree that the pickups are pretty abd for rhytm but they have a sweet lead tone, but with some new mics it´s still cheaper then a RG.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 16, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I think that Squier Stagemaster 7, OMG the pups are really shit, and sounds like shit. The only good think it's the inverted headstock.
> 
> Another "bad" 7 that i tried was the 7321, that guitar doesn't has definition! Talking with the stock pups.





Desecrated said:


> I like the squier, i agree that the pickups are pretty abd for rhytm but they have a sweet lead tone, but with some new mics it´s still cheaper then a RG.



Many guitars will sound like crap because of the stock pick-ups.
Does that make the whole guitar a piece of crap?
I mean, come on, there's a difference. Be careful.

I agree with Desecrated. I like my Squier too. 
I changed the pu's, + the electronics + stripped the paint and it's now a pretty decent guitar for the low price i paid.
Also, always gotta put things in perspective regarding the price tag...


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Feb 16, 2007)

Apples and Oranges, anyone?

I have the RG 7321, it works wonders.. for me. Whatever it lacks, I don't need at the moment. I do plan on pickup change, though.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> IBanez GIO 7's and AX7221's.



 Yeah, from my experiences, those would be my choice too...as far as Ibanez goes.

Also, a friend of mine has a Samick 7-string and although it looks nice, it has to be the worst 7 i've ever played.  He also had a Jackson 7 that wasn't all that great but it looked really nice, especially the hardware. 

I also played a Dean MLX 7-string years ago. That thing was just terrible. 



noodles said:


> My Soloist just turned twenty this year. I think Mike's Dinky is right behind it.



That's a fine lookin' 20 yrd old axe, seriously, i'd be playin' sixes if I had that guitar.


----------



## noodles (Feb 16, 2007)

Shawn said:


> That's a fine lookin' 20 yrd old axe, seriously, i'd be playin' sixes if I had that guitar.



Oh, it will be coming into the studio with me. I love cutting leads on that guitar, and it sounds killer for drop-D stuff.


----------



## DetunedLoon (Feb 17, 2007)

Ditto........the RG7321 is all I need at the moment.
I put an AN7 in the neck and a DS7 in the bridge and it is the BOMB for the price!
Next up is a tuner upgrade and to blacken the neck......BAM! DONE DEAL.
WII neck just feels awesome (I'm never going back to the baseball bat).

For the $380 (Shipped) price tag?.............Ya can't miss.


----------



## angryman (Feb 17, 2007)

I love my 7321! I don't understand why some of the guys on here are so down on em, they're cheap as chips, decently made, Fairly light weight & the neck feels great.
The only downside that i can see is that the pups need to be changed & that because of the fact that it's a budget model the quality is slightly inconsistant.
I'm currently favouring mine over my 1527 for some reason it has a more open & rawer Tone, i'm actually thinkin of upgrading the pups again from Blaze's to a Dsonic & Air Norton or going the whole hog & fitting EMG's.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2007)

i hear K7's and UV's are so bad that they're hazardous to your health, so if anyone has one i think you had best send it to me so i can, erm, "dispose" of it 



i think the worst one i can remember playing is a ibby GIO, just an overall bad sounding/feeling guitar


----------



## omentremor (Feb 17, 2007)

I played a crap feeling Kramer in a second hand store once, never heard of it before or since so im guessing its not really something anyone is gonna almost buy.


----------



## angryman (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> i hear K7's and UV's are so bad that they're hazardous to your health, so if anyone has one i think you had best send it to me so i can, erm, "dispose" of it


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 18, 2007)

The problem is that in europe, every guitar is much more expensive then in the US, for example, the Washburn WG587, RG7321, Squier7s are 500$...

Well, personaly, I don't mind the shity stock pick ups, I would change them, I only care about the woods, and the construction quality...


----------



## Shawn (Feb 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Oh, it will be coming into the studio with me. I love cutting leads on that guitar, and it sounds killer for drop-D stuff.



Nice.  I bet it sounds awesome too.


----------



## svart (Feb 19, 2007)

love my KE-7, it plays great! have tried some ibby 7's that don't come anywhere near to it... gio's 7420 (?) that 7620 has a nice sound to it but playabillitywise got to hand it over to my kelly


----------



## Rotten Deadite (Feb 20, 2007)

Nobody's mentioned the ESPs yet. Am I the only guy around here who owns one?

Anyway my M207 is quite good when it's not in the shop ('cause I broke it).


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

It really depends what you're looking for in a guitar. The RG7321 may not compare to a 7620, but I've played a few and I've been surprisingly impressed with the necks and the "feel." Sure, the pickups are shit, but the guitar itself is fundamentally ok, and even with the price of a pickup change they're still a good buy on a budget. 

Likewise, I played a Stagemaster7 once. It couldn't compare to my 7620, but I almost grabbed it as a backup just for the hell of it, because it was a fun guitar, and at the $300 or so they were asking, a great buy for the price. 

It's not that there's some objective quality scale I've got in mind where I won't recommend anything below X level of quality - rather, it's more of a ratio between what you get and what you pay. The 7321 is, judged on these terms, a clearer winner than a new UV is (kickass guitar, but at what, $2100+ list?) The Stagemaster 7, if the one I played was indicative, was pretty good too. Meanwhile, the Schecter C7 Blackjack smokes everything else Ive ever played on a cost/quality ratio. 

There are only two sevens I've played that just didn't do it for me - a Soloist-style Jackson with a purplish metallic finish and a backwards headstock that was just uninspiring, especially compared to the (cheaper) 7620 I eventually bought (this was at $700, by the way, before they got cleared out), and an older Schecter Avenger 7 that just felt clunky.


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm surprised that only 1 person has complained about BC Riches.

I think the N7 mockingbird is quite nice actually(not for the price), its just that licenced floyd(which seems to work fine anyway) and the neckdive that gets to me.

I got mine for around £250(with a 707 at the bridge), aparantly they were 600 new though, and I definitely wouldn't pay that much for a new one. Seeing as its an imported instrument with crappy stock pickups, licenced floyd and lots of neckdive(even though the strap button is on the back)


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2007)

You've got to remember there is often a 100% markup on BC Riches at RRP - thats why you so rarely see one at that price


----------



## Benzesp (Feb 21, 2007)

Rotten Deadite said:


> Nobody's mentioned the ESPs yet. Am I the only guy around here who owns one?
> 
> Anyway my M207 is quite good when it's not in the shop ('cause I broke it).



I like esp's/Ltd 7's. My first 7 that I got comfotable with was the H207 the DD pickups suck. The H307 is great. I wish they would reissue it. Both feel really solid. I like T.O.M. bridges, not a floyd or hardtail fan. 

Worst 7 I've played was a Epiphone Flying V. It was a total joke. Crap!!! Epiphone is crap anyway.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 6, 2007)

I only own 2 7 string guitars at the moment and they are both ESP's....One is the H-207 and the other is the F-207. I replaced the pups on the H-207 with Invaders...Nice...My only prob with the 2 ESP 7-strings that i own is that the necks seem to be a bit wide compared to Ibanez's...

But all in all they have been nothing but good guitars for me.

When i get some money i might look into buying a Ibanez though.


----------



## Groff (Dec 6, 2007)

My old schecter V-7 was pretty horrid... I liked the fit and finish... But the duncan designed pups were crap (even compared the the DD's in my new schecter!) and the licened FR tremolo would NOT stay in tune AT ALL.

I liked the headstock though 
I've heard other people say they had no problems with these, I just guess the one I had took too much abuse before it got into my hands. I miss the flat black finish though.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 6, 2007)

I've got a RG7321 that I love to bits. Replaced the bridge pickup with a Lundgren M7, took out the neck pu, had it filled, removed everything except the volume knob. Something about having less options works for me  Refinished the guitar to matte black, because the shiny finish, while pretty cool looking, also looked slightly... cheap. Don't ask me why. Anyway, what I have now, after a decent setup, is the best playing and best sounding axe I've ever tried, and it looks mean as HELL.

Goddamn metal MACHINE!  

(runs off to go play)


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy bump.  

Nothing more to add from my last post.


----------



## halsinden (Dec 6, 2007)

i was in dubai at the beginning of this summer, in a mall i tried out some of these fake ibanez imports and one of them played really nicely, to my surprise. 

im not an expert on ibby 6s, but it was black with silver binding, a mirrored scratchplate and vines on the fretboard in mother of pearl. the neck was a very pale wood and the trem wasnt a million miles away from a recent looking edge version. it was actually very comfortable and didnt sound dreadful.

H


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Dec 6, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The DX7 is horrid. The DR7, RR7, and KE7 (I assume, I've never played one) are decent, but were overpriced, and consequently sell for more than I feel they're worth (They should be in 7421 range - good build quality with crap hardware and pickups.)


Funny, I was going to specifically state the DR7 as an absolute piece of junk. It sounded horrible, it played even worse, it didn't stay in tune -- nope not a good guitar in my book. Buying that thing was one of the dumbest things I've done, selling it was one of the smartest. ;-) 

Now that I have the 7621, I realize that you don't have to spend a lot and you can still have a nice guitar. Once my new pickups finally arrive and I have them installed, it will really kick ass! I'm contemplating a makeover as well (I'd get my brother to paint it).


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 6, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Funny, I was going to specifically state the DR7 as an absolute piece of junk. It sounded horrible, it played even worse, it didn't stay in tune -- nope not a good guitar in my book. Buying that thing was one of the dumbest things I've done, selling it was one of the smartest. ;-)
> 
> Now that I have the 7621, I realize that you don't have to spend a lot and you can still have a nice guitar. Once my new pickups finally arrive and I have them installed, it will really kick ass! I'm contemplating a makeover as well (I'd get my brother to paint it).



So agree - my DR7 when I first got it I was soo stoked to finally have a 7. But then I was like shit, this guitar is horrible. So off it went for me to get an rg7421.

So here is my list: Jackson DR7, Ibanez Gio 7, Kramer 7 (dont know the model).


----------



## evolutionX (Sep 17, 2008)

I say anything that isn't hand built or from a custom shop. The amount of time and care that goes into making a custom hand built compared to a CNC-cut, corporate owned guitar. For example my BCrich isn't the best cuz its made in Korea with cheap wood, but its also a 1/3 of the cost than the hand made, neck thru, Kerry king signature model with tribal graphics and inlays, which was close to 3500$. But for my budget the Platnum pro was good enough 5 years ago.

So if you want a REALLY nice 7 string, order it through a custom shop for about 5-6K$

or you can go to a luthier school for guitar building/repair work for roughly 5-6$K, for about 6 weeks and you can build 2 really nice guitars built to your own specifications. ''Note you'll being spending roughly 700-1000$ per guitar that you could sell for 5-6K$''

Not only that, but you'll know how to make guitars and you wont have to buy a corporate guitar ever again.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

What's with all the bumps today?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Sep 17, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP! :O


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 17, 2008)

I absolutely hated my Schecter C-7. Well, after the initial OMG I HAVE MY FIRST 7! It was very. very. very meh.


----------



## Jolme (Sep 19, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I absolutely hated my Schecter C-7. Well, after the initial OMG I HAVE MY FIRST 7! It was very. very. very meh.



First post so hello to all.

What is it you don't like about the C-7? The sound of the guitar or the neck (maybe too thick)?

I haven't tried any Schecter but they are on my list for my first 7-strings, especially the C-7 Blackjack.


----------



## RXTN (Sep 19, 2008)

any Harley Benton product


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 20, 2008)

The biggest piece of crap 7 would have to be a Brownsville. Played one ina a pawn shop and it was not built very well and the hardware was shit!


----------



## militant_x (Sep 20, 2008)

halo. hands down worst built guitar I've ever owned.


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> The biggest piece of crap 7 would have to be a Brownsville. Played one ina a pawn shop and it was not built very well and the hardware was shit!



WTF is a Brownsville?


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2008)

evolutionX said:


> Not only that, but you'll know how to make guitars and you wont have to buy a corporate guitar ever again.



 You're making it sound like anything not made either by yourself or a custom shop is crap.

A "corporate guitar"? Sounds like you're applying the punk "selling out" philosophy to guitars and guitar companies in the biggest way possible...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 25, 2008)

Jolme said:


> First post so hello to all.
> 
> What is it you don't like about the C-7? The sound of the guitar or the neck (maybe too thick)?
> 
> I haven't tried any Schecter but they are on my list for my first 7-strings, especially the C-7 Blackjack.



1) Bolt on slammed against my hand. Ibanez bolt ons are nice and smooth. This is a block heel.

2) Upper fret access--I have small hands, and WTF?

3) Just did not like it at all.


----------



## jwthompson21 (Sep 26, 2008)

I own the K7, AX7221, and a Malaysian guitar that looks like a cross between a Dean ML and Washburn Dime.

The K7 sucked in the store when I first played it, but after lots of love and a little help from online guitar setup resources, I don't think I could find a better playing guitar.

I will agree with everyone that the AX7221 is horrible stock, but I have since mated the neck (after thinning and shaping the heal) to an OLP body and I would say the playability is about 75% better (no neck dive, fitted with a floyd now)

The knockoff Dimer is a huge surprise to me after spending lots of time prepping the frets and making sure that the floyd wouldn't explode the first time I dive bombed it. I would say it plays better than any of the low-end ML's on the market.

Moral of the story is, all that time that is put into Custom guitars? DO IT YOURSELF, Save some $$$$$, and enjoy the fact that No one else plays the guitar you play because you helped to make it play so well!!!!


----------



## Loz (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2008)

^ I dunno why but I've always wanted to play one of them. 

I know they're supposed to be terrible and all, but still.


----------



## Loz (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha well i did too i was very curious to see how bad it was..its not terrible just bad


----------

